# The Adventures of Milo and Otis



## Yarnchu (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone here remember this little gem? Well, I can remember watching it a lot when I was younger. Plus, a christmas or two ago I got it on dvd! I decided to watch and almost immediatly brought some tears to my eye do to the wave of nostalgia the opening theme brings. I also remember crying, or at least coming close to, during some of the scenes. If you haven't seen this adorable movie, then I suggest you do, even if it is a kids film. And if you have, well maybe you should watch it again.

Wikipedia Article

Hmm, I never knew it was originally japanese! Guess one learns something new everyday...


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember thiiiiiiiiiiiiiis

So many memories.

I remember a bear and a train or something.

One of the lines was "A dog's got to do what a dog's got to do!".

I think I cried as well.

I wish I could watch it again.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 21, 2008)

This movie is adorable.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, Milo and Otis! ^^ I loved this so much. This is the reason why I have a pug.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 21, 2008)

Milo and Otis! I remember that movie! Good times, good times.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 21, 2008)

I need to go find the DVD so I can watch it again! I'm sure its here somewhere....

Which one did you like more: Milo(the cat) or Otis(the pug)? For me, it would have to be Milo. He is so cute yet mischevious at the same time! :D


----------

